# Nigerian dwarf breeders in Wisconsin?



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm trying to find nigerian dwarf breeders in Wisconsin. Any out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

What general area of Wisconsin? It is a big state! Though if you are close to the border of the UP, I will have a doeling and a buckling available once they are at weaning age. Blue eyed and registrable with the AGS and ADGA.

I got several goats of mine in Wisconsin. For example, there is Grasse Acres, Lynne is fantastic! My doe Sunnybrook Yoko came from a WI breeder, who is no longer breeding NDs, sadly.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in the Eau Claire area.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Depending on how far you are willing to go, Eau Claire is about four hours away from Pelican Acres. Karen Las is another great breeder of NDs! She has been known to deliver goats into Wisconsin.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, I just checked out the grasse acres website- 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully you find goats you are interested in! I am sure there are plenty of other breeders out there, those are just two I've personally had experience with.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I did check out both sites. I am not ready to bring one one yet. Just inquiring, lost my little ND February 18th. Just love the breed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## maggiemusher (Jul 2, 2013)

My friend Laura in Baldwin, WI has Nigerians, and Kinders. She would be really close to you. Silver Creek Farm Goats is her farm. You can like her page on FB to contact her if interested.


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am getting Kinders from Laura in the very near future...Like weeks away.  She seems to be a very pleasant person. Very kind, and willing to answer questions. I have never met her in person, but just from emails, I am very happy I am doing business with her. She breeds for quality, and to better the standard/breed. I highly recommend Silver Creek Farm Goats!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Olson Acres and Fall Creek Farm. I absolutely *LOVE* my Olson Acres buck, I would reccomed any goats from that farm! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

